

Tell HN: What's your Tumblr blog? - daveambrose

If you have a Tumblr blog, please post below! I've been reading more and more great posts from fellow HN members and it'd be great if we can all have one central place where we can find our other blogs.<p>Mine is at http://datainsightsideas.com/
======
ccarella
Read this post via @hackersfounders on Twitter. My Tumblog combines my passion
for startups, creativity and life in the NY Tech scene.

You can find it at <http://chriscarella.com>

~~~
daveambrose
Just followed you! Looking forward to reading more.

------
alanh
<http://aggregated.alanhogan.com/> (The name is a holdover from before I used
Tumbler properly. Now, I like to talk about UX tidbits, mostly.)

------
Blocks8
I'm <http://www.brittanymlaughlin.com> \- I collect information on
entrepreneurship, tech, travel and events in NYC.

------
wensing
<http://wensing.tumblr.com> \- what I'm learning about life and business
through the act of starting up Stormpulse

------
erickerr
Completely unrelated to tech - photography and music I find interesting.

<http://ishitbits.tumblr.com>

------
andre3k1
<http://andre.io/>

I blog about technology, economics, finance and entrepreneurship.

------
daveambrose
Clickable: <http://datainsightsideas.com/>

------
nicholasmarx
<http://nicholasmarx.com>

